# Hello



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone

I've been lurking for a while now but finally got around to registering.

My espresso journey started with a Dualit Espresso machine bought from Costco and a Krups Coffee grinder from John Lewis, the machine broke after 3 months but I managed to get a refund. During that time I did a lot of reading around and came to the conclusion that my next machine wouldn't have a pressurised portafilter and that I'd need to spend a bit more money.

I eventually took the leap and bought a Rancilio Silvia V3, my previous £40 grinder wasn't a suitable match, so I ended up buying a Mahlkonig Vario Home grinder, I bought both April last year (2013). Upgraditis is beginning to rear its head and as I predominantly drink milk based drinks I'm thinking (talking myself into) of investing in a double boiler machine. I've reallly enjoyed using the Silvia, but feel I'm ready for the next step.

I buy all my beans roasted to order from Hasbean, have always been impressed with both their beans and service.

So I'll be doing plenty of research on the boards looking for my next major purchase, currently leaning towards a Rocket R58, just hoping I won't need a new grinder and the Mahlkonig Vario will suffice for as long as possible.

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Gareth. Really interesting post - be interested to hear why you're leaning towards a Rocket. You might not want to hear it but with an espresso machine in the Rocket's bracket, a better grinder might need to be considered.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, welcome to the forum i haven't been here long but I have found it a great place to be.it can really be quite informative and there are lots of friendly people who can answer all your questions. I will be totally envious if you get the R58 as its a lovely looking machine . Make sure you do plenty of reading here first though before such a hefty purchase , have you looked at the exobar machine , thats a dual boiler and quite a bit cheaper than the r58 . I admit the r58 looks better but you should check out the competion first.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's hard to resist the pull of the Rocket.... For me it was love at first sight. It's hard to look at others when your in love (I've gone all Barry White)

Welcome Gareth - you'll get used to me


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a similar journey which included a Silvia. I agree with TSK that your grinder might restrict the results you get with a Rocket. Have you considered 2nd hand - especially grinders. They depreciate quickly in price so you can pick up some stonking good deals on the forum that'll be a better match.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> It's hard to resist the pull of the Rocket.... For me it was love at first sight. It's hard to look at others when your in love (I've gone all Barry White)
> 
> Welcome Gareth - you'll get used to me


Daren with the voice of Barry white, it's stuck in my head!

I don't think I'll be able to read another of your posts.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

FWIW I have a Londinium paired with a Vario and get fantastic shots with it, although I am well aware they could be even better with a different grinder. Glenn also has a Vario and is very happy to pair it with whichever high end machine he has his hands on at the time.

The next upgrade for me would be a mini EK43 if it ever happens!


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies & welcomes

Systemic Kid - Yes I feared that might be the case, was hoping somebody on here would say they have the same set up and say they work well together. Might have to go back to the drawing board or sell the car to fund a better grinder (maybe too drastic), or maybe save up a little longer.

Daren/Thecatlinux - Yes the Rocket is a fine looking machine, I will certainly do my research but it's always difficult when you've already fallen head over heels in love.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh trust me if I was in BB at the moment it wouldn't be long before the R58 was in the boot of the car.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

They do a matching mini http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/rocket-espresso/mazzer-mini-electronic-type-a-polished.html


----------

